# What breed is this cat?



## MidnightOwl (Oct 11, 2009)

I have adopted a stray kitten and I don't know what is her breed. I have no camera, however, I have found the picture of a cat that looks exactly the same as her. Could anyone identify its breed?

http://img49.imageshack.us/i/catwp.jpg/


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Without papers, all cats are assumed to be domestic short/med./ or long hairs. She might _resemble _a particular breed, though. A lot depends on size and conformation.


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

That picture looks a lot like one of my previous fosters, Alex. He wasn't any specific breed. He was just a DLH (Domestic Long Hair).
Most cats are considered "Domestic _____ Hair" (Long, Short, Medium) unless they have papers. Some cats can resemble a certain breed, and often when those come into rescues/shelters they may label them as "Breed mix".
This was my previous foster:


----------

